# Anyone having Cameroon BIG Shrimps in Planted Tanks with other cherries (Amanos & RCS) as well as te



## niru (22 Feb 2013)

Hi All

just saw these fantastic looking BIG shrimps in LFS. They look very tempting, particularly since they are supposed to be shy, water filters (catching micro foods from water), and harmless to other tank inhabitants.

Have any of you tried these? Whats your feedback and what are their special needs for water conditions, CO" levels, flow/current, fert levels, and food etc...??

Any inputs are helpful.

I am getting a good deal with the LFS @ £4 per shrimp (one of their "prime" members since I have helped quite a few people there build their own houses by spending like a billionare). 

cheers


----------



## AndrewH (22 Feb 2013)

niru said:


> catching micro foods from water


Are they fan shrimps then?


----------



## nduli (22 Feb 2013)

That's what I was thinking either fan or mountain shrimps. Both I have seen in my lfs'. Never considered for my tanks as they are too large for what I want. 

I do understand that they like large flow and thus clean water and high levels of O2.


----------



## AndrewH (22 Feb 2013)

Yeah, and if fan shrimps, I know they dont like to be disturbed by fish so a community tank or one with faster fish probably isnt ideal as I believe fan shrimps get very stressed when they keep getting interrupted when trying to feed.


----------



## killi69 (22 Feb 2013)

There are two types; Atya gabonensis (most commonly seen) and occasionally Atya scabra.  The latter is a bit smaller and more pink than blue.  I bought 5 A. scabra for my Cameroon tank but they did not last long.  Fish were picking at them and they were dead within a couple of days.  Not sure if it was the fish or the high CO2 levels in the tank.  They would lie on their side, almost paralysed before dying.  I managed save one.  It took him many days to recover (lying on its side) but he now lives happily in another tank.


----------



## killi69 (22 Feb 2013)

_Here are some pics of A. scabra;_


----------



## somethingfishy (23 Feb 2013)

I have had two atyopsis moluccensis shrimp in my tank for a year now and they are very impressive to look at ... But very static lol they find a nice perch with good flow and pretty much that's it ... Still they are good to look at

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (24 Feb 2013)

Oh my Christ!! Haha there's beasts!!!! Did it walk home?


----------



## killi69 (24 Feb 2013)

The pic is a close up. It is about 4-5 cm long now and will grow to 10cm, shorter than A. gabonensis which will grow to 15cm.  I have to admit, A. scabra are not the prettiest of creatures.  My girlfriend thinks it's an underwater cockroach


----------



## kirk (19 Mar 2013)

. We have two atya shrimp in with cherries. Rili, orange and yellows. They seem happy. I'm thinking of getting them two friends soon too. We love watching them holding onto the bog wood. They are both salmon pink at the moment.


----------

